# [Regular Season Game 3] Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(1-1)/(1-1)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, October 31, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Blake / Roy / Webster / Aldridge / Oden*


_*Preview*_


> The Toyota Center has been a house of horrors for the Portland Trail Blazers since it opened for the 2003-04 season.
> 
> The Trail Blazers' only win there in 14 tries came when the Houston Rockets didn't have Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming, and that will be the case Saturday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

At least this game is at home. Hopefully we come together again and pull out a win. I liked what I saw in the opener, now lets carry it over.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Aaron Brooks is so speedy.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! I missed the game. F***!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great win.:champagne:
Almost had a heartattack at the end there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> At least this game is at home. Hopefully we come together again and pull out a win. I liked what I saw in the opener, now lets carry it over.


Even better then I expected...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good win. The real team slogan this year is "No Easy ***"

I thought something was funny about Brooks on the court. Not often you see white socks with black sneakers anymore. But I didn't expect....


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol, what are those? Skateboard shoes?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm happy for Ariza that he's doing well in Houston.


----------

